# Trim-Tex Adjustable Outside Bead



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

We've been having a lot of interest in Australia with Trim-Tex's Rigid Adjustable Outside Bead that adjusts between 120 - 150 degrees and is also available in the Mud Set range and as an inside bead. Contractors see it as a great solution to irregular angles and poor framing as the bead flexes to suit the angle. Wallboard Tools has just filmed this application clip that I thought the DWT guys may be interested in seeing.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Jswain. You may have to send me out some samples to try:whistling2:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Along with the mudset beads, I got some small samples and the adjustable offset one was the mudset type (no glue needed).
I use metal external offsets and I've always got to tweak them a bit to suit the angle, those adjustables look like the answer :thumbsup:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem Gazman - think you'll like them!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds great jswain thanks. Should be a lot better than trying to bend metal to the right shape.:thumbup:


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

No-coat flex bead is what I use and has never steered my wrong. I really don't care for trim-tex except doing archs. Too many holes/notches and hard to work with on bad framing.


----------

